# The People Under The Stairs/remake



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Craven just talked about this remake here -

This is one that I don't see the need for but.........again - here we are:










http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/interview/546


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

I first saw it on Monstervision and didn't think much of it. Then I re-watched the original when I got the DVD about 4 years ago, and it was fun as hell!

A remake could eliminate some of the bad lingo from the original (hopefully it won't make the mistake of just replacing it with bad trendy words from today) and capitolize on America's current economical problems with a better story. But I don't think there's any way in Hell they'll ever be able to match the weirdness of the original. Not with horror films today feeling the need to spell every single thing out to the audience as though they were all 2 years old.


----------

